# Getting Older?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope you get a smile out of this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I shut down the video and turned the music back on, triple M Australia, and Hotel California was playing.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

older is when you wake up in the morning and sound like a bowl of rice krispies ...... snap crackle and pop.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> older is when you wake up in the morning and sound like a bowl of rice krispies ...... snap crackle and pop.


Perfect! I'm not old yet!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

oh lord , 
may I have the memory to remember friend or foe
and the eyesight to tell them apart.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I am certainly not getting any younger

where can you buy those Peter Pan shoes, anyway? I need some


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I feel soooo much better these days than 10 or 15 years ago after rediscovering working out. I do my best to get at least 7-10 hours rigorous exercise per week. I'm back on the ball field again and will probably be back at the hockey next season.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

After some life threatening health issues and close calls, I’m just happy to wake up on this side of the sod every morning. My wife stills loves me, my dogs still want to play, I still have hands and ears enough to play, and I still have a longing for more.

Love returns love.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> older is when you wake up in the morning and sound like a bowl of rice krispies ...... snap crackle and pop.


I don't mind the snap and crackle, it's when I hear the pop and my knee goes south. Usually happens when I have a cup of hot coffee in my hand or I'm going to take a leak and torque sets in.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

oldjoat said:


> older is when you wake up in the morning and sound like a bowl of rice krispies ...... snap crackle and pop.


I hope that isn't the only qualification. If it is, I've been "old" since I was a pre-teen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cute video. The guy is a decent musical impressionist. His act is a bit like a Weird Al album, 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

getting old SUCKS !!!!!
anyone who doesn't believe that isn't old.
G.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am 72, enjoying life more than ever before. I would not go back to my younger days for anything. Slow learner, all my lessons were hard earned. I begin each day with gratitude, and acceptance of the present.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

rhh7 said:


> I am 72, enjoying life more than ever before. I would not go back to my younger days for anything. Slow learner, all my lessons were hard earned. I begin each day with gratitude, and acceptance of the present.


There are times that I would go back to, for a short while. I enjoy life now same as I enjoyed it before and you've got 2 years on me. Right now I'm trying to change the present.
As far as getting old sucking, nope, feeling old sucks. Damn, I turned in my chair to get my coffee and my back just went pop. I think I'll just sit here for a bit longer.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

serves ya right for reachin 4 just a coffee.... 
next time make it worth while.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I always remember what my Mom said one day when we were talking about getting older. She said "Don't worry about getting old. Some people don't get the chance."

Of course, it's much better if you are reasonably healthy.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't worry about getting old. Some people don't get the chance


I got old and it ain't what it 's cracked up to be.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guess I'm an old Fuck too and not an old man.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Hawkins is a funny guy, I've seen the video before.

I do like the line "where my vest is blue & my hair is too"
and the Rogaine one is pretty funny as well.

So far may hair isn't blue & I don't need Rogaine.

We'll see if that continues.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've outlived an older sibling, that has made me feel old, and profoundly sad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I see ZZ Top will be at the PNE Aug. 18th on their 50th Anniversary tour. Saw them in Kelowna in 2004 at Rock The Bluff the day before my mom's send off at my younger brother's place. The concert at the PNE is 'free', just pay admission to the grounds, get a wrist band and stand in line and hope you get in. First come, first in. 50 years of ZZ Top.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

she got legs ! ( and they always make an ass of themselves )


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> at the PNE


Last time I was at the PNE there was a demolition derby. Sometimes I feel old; but I try to be childish to ward off the decrepidity.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I always act my shoe size.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Last time I was at the PNE my 2nd wife was pregnant with our son.....a day before he was born. He'll be 39 this year. We lived just off of Cassiar and Hastings so we walked. Years before I met my first wife when here and a friend of hers were hitchiking on Kingsway, going to the PNE. I picked them up in the A. That was Aug.








The pic is from Nov. of the same year......we're on our honeymoon. Used to go to the demo derbys in Langley, Cloverdale and other places in the Valley.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Foolish child, or childish fool...I hope to grow up some day!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Used to go to the demo derbys in Langley, Cloverdale and other places in the Valley.


When all those roads had names instead of numbers? And Old Scott Road was still Scott Road? And people were skating on ponds (& Fry's corner) in the winter? 
If you remember when Derby Reach was Edgewater bar, my brother used to deliver the paper to old man Edge. He talked about how back in his day he had walked across the Fraser River in the winter when it froze up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't recall a park being there when I used to fish the bar and the mouth of the Coquitlam at Colony Farm. That was when the Albion Ferry was still running. Once in a while we'd drift the canoe from around Whonnock to Annacis or Deas Island and then drive back up to get the truck.


----------

